# Training Motivation



## zerhash (28 Nov 2004)

hey guys,
ive been tryen to get a PT schedule going. ive got it all set up and even got a buddy to do it with. it seems to me there is always an excuse to not get out there and run etc.

what do you do to self motivate yourself (and maybe buddy) to get out there?

would you recomend doing it with buddy?


----------



## scaddie (28 Nov 2004)

I think it's totally up to the individual as to whether training wifh a buddy is best. I train by myself, and it's all good. It gives you a chance to think about things, and relax in a way. Though, in order to get motivated, set a goal or reward for yourself. Or just keep remembering that there really isn't no excuse in the world for not being physically active.


----------



## Spazkatt (28 Nov 2004)

This sounds familiar...lol. I have the same problem....just have too many things to do! I swear! 
I try to create a picture in my mind about how good I will feel about myself when I get out and jog, how good I will feel about myself when I get accepted into the CF, and how proud I and my family will be when that happens. 
Then I go run for awhile. I haven't been wrong yet!! That said, I still have a ways to go, but I'm getting there!
Hope this helps ya get out there!!
AL


----------



## bossi (28 Nov 2004)

zerhash said:
			
		

> what do you do to self motivate yourself (and maybe buddy) to get out there?
> 
> would you recomend doing it with buddy?





			
				Scaddie said:
			
		

> I think it's totally up to the individual as to whether training wifh a buddy is best. I train by myself, and it's all good. It gives you a chance to think about things, and relax in a way.



Well, we've already proved there's no one, perfect answer.

I play hockey - it's a team sport, it can get rough, and I enjoy it (just like the Army ...)
However, it's also a fact of life that sometimes "self motivation" is necessary, even required (just like the Army ...)
So, for dry land training I end up riding my exercise bike and lifting weights when my five-year-old son is asleep (sure - nobody sees me in the gym, but ... "Selection and Maintenance of The Aim" - perhaps "face time" with the COS isn't the "best" reason for P.T. ... )

You're the only one who can figure out what works for you, since at the end of the day you're the one who knows yourself better than anybody else.
Good luck getting "fit to fight"!


----------



## dr.no (28 Nov 2004)

I'm doing BMQ right now and find that an angry Sargeant yelling at me gives me motivation I never knew I had!   Aside from that, just get into a routine and stick to it. It's a lot of hard work (I know) but just picture that angry, angry sargeant, and things get easier.


----------



## Spazkatt (28 Nov 2004)

LOL....closest thing I have to that right now is my three year old daughter....she gets RIGHT pissed off at me sometimes....lol
AL


----------



## zerhash (28 Nov 2004)

lol ya i out rank my buddy (and out PT him) so that isnt gonna work out so well

i think ill be fine for motivation now but when the snow hits (or bad weather which is usualy the case) i tend to wimp out


----------



## bossi (29 Nov 2004)

zerhash said:
			
		

> ... fine for motivation now but when the snow hits (or bad weather which is usualy the case) ...



It's Canada:  Outdoor rinks, cross-country skis, snowshoes ... and snow shovels ...


----------



## foerestedwarrior (30 Nov 2004)

Doing PT by yourself is difficult at first, once you get into a rotine you will feel bad if you dont go. Team stuf fis easy for me, when i was living with my parents, i was on a triathlon team, and i never missed a trainign session because i enjoyed it, living on my own, i have to push myself to go out for runs and crap.


----------



## e_pelletier (1 Dec 2004)

The world famous "motivation" problem, we've all been there...(this is what i do)

i focus as hard as i can using my imagination, i pretend that I'm in a platoon and going out for the morning jog, i also add the fact that, theres a platoon leader (Sergeant, master coporal, what ever...) and (he or she) is yelling (his or her)guts out at the platoon, and to add more pressure, last one to finish line gets to do it ALL OVER again,

so you wanna make sure that you keep running, and DON'T STOP, it doesn't have to be a sprint to the finish line, just go at your own comfortable speed and stick to it.

 i HATE running! But its the army,right? so you gotta do, what you gotta do.

So far it seems to be working with me, Ive been lifting weights for 10 years now, but never did any cardio up until september.

i could run for about 5 minutes and be full of cramps and out of breath, so once i hit that feeling, i slowed the pass down so that the pain went away and i got my heart beat back down a bit, once i hit that comfort zone again i started a little faster again. so i went from running to a light jog and back to running again.

today i can run 4 miles none stop in about 32 minutes, and sometimes ill go 6.25 miles in about 50 minutes.

give that a try and you should be fine. ;D


----------



## zerhash (2 Dec 2004)

ARMYboi69 said:
			
		

> Even if you "out PT" him you can still get both of you fit. Try to make it a competition - "Think you can beat me to that post?" If you can Out PT him, then make it equal. Try to make it "I'll run to the post and back before you get there." You'll be challengin yourself to run faster, as well as yor friend to beat you.


lol no, u dont understand

its really bad. hes like getten beaten down rediculously. he doesnt match up at all or anywhere near


----------



## NavyGrunt (2 Dec 2004)

Training with someone is always to be preferred. You are 80% more likely tomeet your set fitness goals if you have a partner. That being said - I train alone. I am a solitary trainer by nature. I recognize the benefit to having someone- but I cant deal with all the whinning

Edited because it looked like I was bragging.


----------



## excoelis (2 Dec 2004)

Wow Aaron, you're a stud.

Don't forget to outline how busy you've been since high school:



> Trade qualified Bos'n Not Mil Ex- Fire,EMS, Law Enforcement, as well as a short stint in corrections



Or this time consuming pastime:



> Time online at Army.ca:  13 days, 23 hours and 14 minutes



And you still have time for School, the Gym, 3 jobs, PS2, etc..........

I'm impressed!


----------



## NavyGrunt (2 Dec 2004)

HAHA I do what I can. My cape is being dry cleaned but you can get a picture if you need.

I spend my time on Army.ca at work.....just leave it open while writing reports....13 days...wow.....

I was just trying to say if you are willing there is a way. I dont see what my resume has anything to do with the subject at hand but if you need a copy I can send you one. :

There I took that paragraph out Excoelis. Hope my post is more palatable now.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (2 Dec 2004)

AND finishing GTA on your PS2.


----------



## NavyGrunt (2 Dec 2004)

recceguy said:
			
		

> AND finishing GTA on your PS2.



 That was supposed to signify the "lighhearted" tone of my post. You guys really have some issues.... unless im reading to much into your post.

I took out all my previous experience out my profile. I hope this ont be an issue again in the future.


----------



## excoelis (3 Dec 2004)

Sorry this reply took so long I was busy.



			
				Aaron White said:
			
		

> /snip/
> I dont see what my resume has anything to do with the subject at hand but if you need a copy I can send you one. :
> 
> There I took that paragraph out Excoelis. Hope my post is more palatable now.



So why did you have to qualify your advice with embellishment?  IIRC you brought out the resume........rather unnecessarily I believe.

Giving advice is noble.............IF you know what the f*** you are talking about and you aren't stuck on permanent send. 

Slathering said advice in self-aggrandization is not.



			
				Aaron White said:
			
		

> /snip/ You guys really have some issues.... unless im reading to much into your post./snip/



Ohhhh..... I get it...........you talk out your ass, someone calls bullshit, you have a tantrum and delete your profile.........and WE have the issues...........riiiiiight 

Anyway..... this is counter-productive, so I'll sum up.

My apologies to all seeking advice.  I shouldn't have hijacked the thread.


----------



## Infanteer (4 Dec 2004)




----------



## Spr.Earl (4 Dec 2004)

zerhash said:
			
		

> hey guys,
> ive been tryen to get a PT schedule going. ive got it all set up and even got a buddy to do it with. it seems to me there is always an excuse to not get out there and run etc.
> 
> what do you do to self motivate yourself (and maybe buddy) to get out there?
> ...



Just get out there and do it if you want it that bad.

At the age of 41 I did my own work up before I went to the the Regiment for selection this was while I was working shift work and after yrs of not exercising.I made the muster 2yrs on the run.
Just go and do it if you want it or just stay home.


----------



## Spr.Earl (4 Dec 2004)

Read this one.
"Some people are 'immune' to exercise"


http://www.newscientist.com/news/news.jsp?id=ns99996735


----------



## Slim (4 Dec 2004)

I am currently in a job that requires physical fitness...Yet Sgt's and Mcpl's running PT are now a thing of the past for me.

I don't always find it easy to do PT. Like someone else in the thread said (I forget who exactly)   its not always easy to just get out there and run. 

On the other hand its the only way to stay (or get) into shape.

Something I try to do is to schedule a PT session once a day and then try to rigidly adhere to it as best I can. You can quite easily argue yourself out of doing something with very little effort. Arguing yourself INTO something is a lot harder! But if it was easy we all wouldn't be having this conversation!

Good luck with running to everyone! 

Slim

PS 





> went to the the Regiment for selection


What selection...And what regt?! Nick


----------

